
Show HN: Cluelet – Your notebook for objective and visual comparisons - cluelet
https://www.cluelet.com/?utm_source=hn
======
cluelet
Founder here. Cluelet is a web app to help you compare & make decisions that
you can revisit later.

Features worth mentioning:

\- Compare with objective attributes. Select from a crowd-sourced list or add
your own.

\- Visually see how multiple items stack against each other for any attribute.
No tables or grids to scroll horizontally.

\- Personalize & reuse : Select only attributes that _you_ care about, save
the comparison, revisit later.

\- Seek & share opinion on specific aspects that are important to you

\- Easily toggle between your perception & aggregate community opinion

\- Add short side notes (140 chars) for reference

\- We hope that before making decisions, you use Cluelet as your comparison
notebook, and also help others along the way by sharing your objective
opinions.

Try it out here : [https://www.cluelet.com/](https://www.cluelet.com/) . To
get started, you can search from a list of pre-categorized items or add your
own.

~~~
brudgers
I cannot add my own categories without going through a login process. While I
can imagine a future in which logging in might create value for me, the
present is such that the value proposition of creating an account is not
sufficient for me to do so. It's not clearly worth giving your site push
access directly via my email or indirectly via social media login.

All the short term benefits of a login accrue to you, not to me. And it
impedes your message about your product because it sends me to other screens
and my email inbox. To put it another way, the user experience of playing
around with the site is:

    
    
      No -> Gimme -> Busy work -> Spam?
    

I close the window without satisfying my curiosity...even though I landed on
your site and tried to use it.

Good luck.

~~~
cluelet
Thanks for the feedback. Would definitely look into reducing the friction to
the current flow.

